# Returning to Germany still possible?



## scorpio14 (Feb 13, 2015)

I was born in Frankfurt, Germany with both Filipino parents in the late 70's. Lived there for the first 13 years then I moved to the Philippines to attend highschool. After I graduated college, I was able to visit Germany twice with a tourist visa. My question now is, is there a way for me to apply for a dual citizenship at this moment ... or are there any privileges for me ... for having been born in Germany? I am still fluent with my Deutsch and I hoping I could still find a job there for me in the future. What are my chances?

I would really appreciate your opinion regarding this matter.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Germany does not grant citizenship, or any other privileges, to those merely born on German soil.
But being fluent in the language will certainly bring you great advantages on the job market!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

You almost certainly have no claim to German citizenship. But best to check actual, official sources.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I also don't think you can claim German citizenship. I believe the law has changed since 2000 though for children born to foreign parents and living for more than 8 years in Germany.
Auswärtiges Amt - Staatsangehörigkeitsrecht


----------

